# Cherry trees?



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

I just made an acre pasture and a $1000 goat house n feed barn n s friend came over n told me 30 or so of the trees n the scrub land were cherry trees n poisonous to goats. Please give me more info!!! I get my 3 little wethers in two days. Can't begin to move this. I am going crazy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wild cherry trees are poisonous to goats. I would do a search on it for more info.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a link


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, I know that is not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you. Don't know what to do but try to cut them down.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it is mostly the leaves that are the problem, especially when they are wilted.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to find this out after you did so much for them :hug:

But I think your best best is to try cut them all down asap instead of risking poisoning your goats.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Cut them down then there is this stuff you can get to put on the stump that will make it so they dont regrow


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ember said:


> Cut them down then there is this stuff you can get to put on the stump that will make it so they dont regrow


And hey, the stumps if you leave them a bit higher will be great fun for the goats to jump up on


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We had some cherry trees too when we first got goats and we went ahead and cut them all down, didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they Cherry fruit trees or the cherry for cherrry wood trees? (Does that make sense?)


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow. What a day. My teenage sons got friends together n we cut down 20 trees while I policed the area for Leaves n branches. Still have two monsters to go but making progress. They are "cherry wood" but have some type of fruit that makes a gazillion little trees sprouting that I crawled around plucking. My sons friends think I am a nut now.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well done! At least you had a lot of help to make it easier.

Better being a nut than having sick goats


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodjob! 


Who cares what then boys think! Your goats will he happy and safe now!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Are they Cherry fruit trees or the cherry for cherrry wood trees? (Does that make sense?)


Just curious, does this make a difference? I have 1 cherry fruit tree and a few wild cherry wood trees. I thought they were only dangerous if a limb is broken and leaves are wilting?? Do you really have to cut them all down??


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Cherry tree leaves will KILL A GOAT QUICK!! YOU DID THE RIGHT THING!! I found out there was TRUTH to this the hard way last year with my favorite goat! Any wilted pit fruit tree leaves are poisonious to goats! I did a ton of reading on fruit trees when i lost my girl last year. When the leaves start to wilt , a chemical change takes place that makes them TOXIC TO GOATS. Some folks say its ok as long as the goats eat the leaves straight from the tree...??..but, i wouldnt chance it!..NOTE.>>.. Be sure to keep some activated charcoal, and CD Antitoxon on hand just in case you missed something since this is the 1st time this land has been browsed.
Get that last tree down and youll be finished! CONGRATS on your new goats! BEST OF LUCK!


----------

